

Highest voted recent links - anonu
https://news.ycombinator.com/best

======
pierrec
That's been around for a while, but it's not a hidden feature anymore: there's
a link in the HN footer called "lists" that takes you to a page with all such
lists.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists)

~~~
Yhippa
Totally missed this so thanks for the heads-up. I particularly like the
"active" list.

------
rickyc091
I'm actually a fan of [http://www.hckrnews.com/](http://www.hckrnews.com/).
That's what I use to catch up on things I've missed.

------
kolbe
This is cool. I've always felt that reddit and HN would offer a better
experience if users could more easily customize the time frame on which they
want the ranking algorithm to operate. Or even if the algorithm could adjust
based on user interaction. On some days, I'm disappointed at seeing the same
stale content, and on days where I haven't visited the site, I'm disappointed
about what I've missed.

edit: Better yet expose some thread and comment properties, and have it be an
option to let each profile upload/apply its own ranking algo.

------
viach
I think it's probably just ruined several HN aggregating startups

------
shubhamjain
I am not sure there can be any way to achieve this but I would love to see a
curated list of all "wisdom" threads. Threads about procrastination, being
social, workplace advice, entrepreneurship etc. I never stop finding gems
people have written in past few years. Its just been about 2 years on HN and
+ve things this amazing community has contributed in my life is simply
overwhelming, mostly because of such threads.

------
snksnk
I did now know about this 'Best' feature. Personally I use
[http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/)
and [http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-ask/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-
weekly-ask/) for a list of the highest-ranked articles.

------
danso
One of the interesting anomalies of this view is that things that received a
lot of votes but were then flagged/downmodded into oblivion on the day of
their popularity will still show up in this view...presumably because this
view ranks solely based on raw upvotes.

------
mrfusion
I'm curious, is there a way to see the top voted comments for a given article?
A lot of times I'm just curious to see if there are any really good comments,
and not read through 200.

------
S4M
Also worth checking:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments](https://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments)

I would be interested in its renewal frequency.

------
Jun8
These submissions are just highest voted ones. Calling them _best_ is a bit of
misnomer, I think, something I find akin to having a site called "Best of the
_New Yorker_ ". I would make fun of someone who would consistently have that
dictate their input instead of using their own tastes and serendipity to
access the stories they would find attractive.

This is why I never have felt the need to use or would want to use the many
tools listed under the other comments. The only purpose I think such
aggregation creates is to understand the collective tastes of HN readers.

~~~
dang
We'd like to make a way for users to pick their personal bests and, if they
want, share them.

I'd be fine with renaming /best to /highest, except that it has been /best for
so long that perhaps it would confuse people.

~~~
tptacek
Just a "super vote up" that saved amazing comments to a list would be an
awesome feature.

~~~
Jun8
\+ 1 for that. Currently I have to copy paste great comments into a file.

------
ryanwaggoner
This has been around for forever but it looks like the time frame has shifted?
I think it used to be more like the last 7-10 days but I may be mistaken.

~~~
dang
It has worked the same way for years. Probably, knowing pg, since the
beginning.

------
lukasm
I use this [https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/)

